# Help donate free mammograms just by clicking a link



## jenntoz (Aug 23, 2008)

**I*****6*****Y*
Please tell ten friends to tell ten today! 
The Breast Cancer site is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to an underprivileged woman. 
It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a mammogram' -- for free (pink window in the middle).This does not cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate a mammogram in exchange for advertising. 
Here's the web site!  Please pass it along to people you know. *http://www.thebreastcancersite.com**/**

AGAIN...**
PLEASE ASK 10 FRIENDS TO TELL 10 FRIENDS.  **
Thanks.  *


----------

